# Muay Thai in Bangkok



## jonathaneverett (Jul 20, 2009)

I apologize ahead of time if this is not the proper forum for my question....

My girlfriend and I are coming to Thailand for about 12 days and we have everything figured out except for the one thing I want to do, go to a Muay Thai match in Bangkok. 

Of all of the websites we found so far, it doesn't appear that you can buy advanced tickets anywhere and we were wondering if anyone had any advice on where to go or what to go see, or maybe if anyone from the forum would like to go too and we can tag along? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jonathaneverett said:


> I apologize ahead of time if this is not the proper forum for my question....
> 
> My girlfriend and I are coming to Thailand for about 12 days and we have everything figured out except for the one thing I want to do, go to a Muay Thai match in Bangkok.
> 
> ...



Johathan,

I took a quick guess that Muay Thai was kick boxing. For once I was right - about time! I did a Google search for kick boxing and then Lumphini Stadium and found out they're in operation six days per week from 9AM-6PM [odd, I thought it would be at night] and here is a post I came across 

"Whilst you get to see the boxing, it all seemed a little staged in the tourist section. I would buy the ticket from the counter yourself and stay away from organised packages that charge a fortune for seating away from the hustle and bustle. Make sure tht you have some low Baht notes for the fighters who come round ...‎"

Might be a better idea to wait and then just go there one evening rather than buy tickets in advance. I think there are several venues for kick boxing so might be smart to do a bit of work on the Internet. Most here on this forum seem to be from up north - Chiang Mai and not Bangkok. Speaking of which, you will miss out on a lot if you don't visit Chiang Mai and do a trek into the jungle for 2-3 days. 

Serendipity2
More from qype.co.uk »


----------



## jonathaneverett (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply! Lumphini Stadium appeared to be the best bet from what we would find.

We actually do plan on spending a few days in the Chiang Mai area, specifically, we are going here chang thai . com (it wouldn't let me post the actual link because I am a new member) Then, we are spending a night in Chiang Mai proper, right next to the big Night Bazaar.

This trip is going to be amazing, as neither of us have ever been outside of North America or Europe. 

Any other advice or help will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jonathaneverett said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! Lumphini Stadium appeared to be the best bet from what we would find.
> 
> We actually do plan on spending a few days in the Chiang Mai area, specifically, we are going here chang thai . com (it wouldn't let me post the actual link because I am a new member) Then, we are spending a night in Chiang Mai proper, right next to the big Night Bazaar.
> 
> ...



Hi Jonathan,

Only 12 days after flying half way around the world isn't much time. Were you spending more time I would tell you to make your reservations just before your trip as you'll get the bet price and pit one supplier against the other to get the best price.

As for seeing a Thai kick boxing match - I would recommend waiting to buy a ticket at the stadium and take a taxi there. Make sure you always settle on the price before getting into the cab. Some have meters but I still recommend settling on the price before you get in or you can find yourself getting ripped off very quickly. 

Chiang Mai is a real treat and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. The night bazaar is fine too but take care about pick pockets. Directly across the road from the night bazaar, behind the store fronts is an open air area where you can get a great dinner. Several food stalls sell everything from sticky rice to ice cream to fried chicken to curries and it's cheap. Or was five years ago. Do try to visit a hill tribe or two but visit the ones that are hard to reach - much more enjoyable. Enjoy your adventure

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

There is a lot of 'tourist' Muay Thai around Bkk (as well as Chiang Mai). In Bkk the main stadiums where you can see the 'real thing' are Lumpini and Ratchadamnoen. Otherwise there are lots of fixed or training 'pretend' fights - it becomes pretty obvious after you've seen a few. 

In Chiang Mai the Kawila stadium is the one with serious boxing. The Loi Kroh and Tha Pae Gate stadiums supposedly has the real thing too, but on those nights the standard is well short of that in the capital. 'Training' bouts are held on other nights, young boxers mostly taking it easy, plus the opportunity for farangs to get up into the ring and go a round with one of the boxers for a couple of hundred baht.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I went in Bangkok a fw years ago. Ringside seats were 1000 Baht and it literally was ringside. We stayed for abot 8 fights (some obviously fixed - the obvious looser being awarded the match etc) but good fun. As above, buy when you get here at the ticket desk, dont pay the tour guys it will tripple the bill.


----------



## flemmie (Jan 16, 2009)

*Lumpini*

Apparently the dream of every young fighter in Thailand is to fight one day a main event in Lumpini Stadium, so that should be your choice.

Tickets at the stadium, the atmosphere is great.

Hope this helps


----------

